# Error message



## CelestialStarr (Apr 14, 2007)

I recently downloaded an everquest 2 game on my laptop. The laptop is only a month old. It has windows vista. When the launchpad begins to load it gets to loading graphics; then an error message pops up " Windows everquest II Launchpad can not load images". I called tech support and they said it probably wouldn't work on my laptop, the game was intended for a desktop. They said my drivers were not up to date. I still have the foam packaging on the laptop and the "driver is not up to date".?!? Anyways, I went to windows updates and tried to update my drivers and a message box appeared and said I am running the best drivers or something to that effect.
So I tried to download the game to my desktop. Guess what, I get a little further. I actually get to click the play button. Then a FATAL ERROR message appears "Everquest 2 has encountered a problem and needs to shut down." 
I am no computer genius. I try, but I will not pretend to know what to do. I feel I do alright and know enough to suite my needs. If I don't know, I can find a place that provides the answers. Right now, I am dumb founded. I would really appreciate some help. Oh, yeah, I have Directx 10. Please someone help. My son is bugging the spitfire out of me to play this game. We play together.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Do you know what display adapter you have? The best drivers for video and audio will be found on the manufacturer's sites. The MS ATI driver, for instance, does not even support OpenGL (a protocol used by many games).

If the computer is new, there may be driver updates on their site rather than having to search the sites of the display and other manufacturers separately.


----------



## jskelly4693 (Apr 13, 2007)

Vista just came out, and even though your laptop is new, the drivers that are on there are probably old versions of the driver from back in the Vista Beta days.
As Elvandil said, the Microsoft Windows Publisher drivers are just a generic type of drivers, to either get you all your colors for your video, to get your sound, or get you online. They are just a base set of drivers that have limited functionality. To get all of the features out of your equipment, you need the real drivers.

Find out what kind of video card you have - Your computer manufacturer should be able to tell you that, or post your Make an d Model here, and I'll look it up for you. (nVidia, Intel, ATI), and go directly to their sites and download
nVidia
http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp

ATI
http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html

Intel
http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df-external/Support_Intel.aspx

Good Luck! Let us know how it goes! We should be able to get you up and running soon so your son will be able to play


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

PS. If you go to Start > Run, and type:
dxdiag
you will get information on your video.


----------



## CelestialStarr (Apr 14, 2007)

I suppose I don't know as much about pc's as I thought I did. I ran dxdiag. I don't know what I'm looking for. I have a compact presario v6000 laptop with intel centrino core 2 duo T5200 1.60 GHz(2CPUs), 2038mb ram, Directx10,
drivers- igdumd32.dll; version 7.14.0010.1114
Does this information help, you help, me?
Any advise?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There are 20 different V6000 Presarios. If you can pick yours from the list, you can find all the most recent software and drivers for it:

http://h20180.www2.hp.com/apps/Look...163-1&h_pagetype=s-002&h_query=presario+v6000


----------



## jskelly4693 (Apr 13, 2007)

igdumd32.dll = Intel video card

Do the link above that Elvandil posted, or go to the Intel site I posted above. Both will work good.


----------



## CelestialStarr (Apr 14, 2007)

okay I have downloaded all updated drivers for my laptop. I used your link and updated the driver for the video card. I still recieved the same error message. My son and I went to Circuit City today to spend his allowance. They had eq2 classic, and Fate on sale for $9.99. I bought it in hopes that after installion of the cd version the game would work. I thought maybe that the downloaded version was why I was having trouble. Before installing the game on my laptop, I disk clean up and defragmenting and so on. Then installed the 5 cds. Everything went great. Launchpad actually loaded. No more image errors. The Launchpad began updating and then it says download I click download and it starts to download then it says download cancelled. Well I know I have 88% free space on Drive C and 12% free space on D. I don't think it is memory. I also checked Windows xp compatibility on properties. Still same thing. I didn't get an error message. I took the disks to my desktop and nothing has changed I still get the Fatal Error message. So same issue, new problem. Each time I post I feel a little more dumb.Thank you everyone.


----------



## CelestialStarr (Apr 14, 2007)

I fixed the problem with my laptop.  In order to get the game to work w/windows vista I had to do the following: Erased the downloaded zip file. Bought and installed the cds, Update drivers, run in compatibily mode(windows xp service pack 2), run program as administrator, and stop all startup programs. Now the game is working great. I need to fix my desktop now. I get a fatal error message "Everquest II has experienced an unrecoverable error and needs to shutdown" "failed to create D3D device Intel (R) 82810E Graphics Controller." Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you all for your help.:up:


----------

